# Stream Access and Reps Response



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I emailed my rep along with a number of other legislatures last week. I received a token newsletter attachment today. I did not receive a direct answer to any questions or a personal response that he actually received and read my email. Tomorrows face to face will be interesting. One thing that I have mixed feelings on in his newsletter is the mention of the republican caucus meeting to bolster their united effort to take control of Utah's public lands. Here is what the newsletter says:


"The Republican Caucus also met to reaffirm their commitment to take back control of Utah’s public lands. It has long been a position of this Caucus that the management of Utah’s public lands is best left to Utah. The federal government’s mishandling of Utah’s National Parks this summer is just one example, in which it is clear that sovereignty belongs with the state. As the Speaker said in her opening remarks, “The cause of state sovereignty is not a new talking point in a permanent political conversation, it is the birthright of every single one of us.”

We look forward to representing our constituents to the best of our ability this legislative session, and hearing from those with questions, comments, or concerns."

This statement scares me because the only places I feel comfortable fishing in the state of Utah is on Federal Forest Service property or BLM lands. I fear that if the state gets control of these lands, they will restrict access to the public, or they will sell it off and the private property owner will not allow access.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

No, no... They will only sell the land with water, wood, minerals, a view, or is close to a population center or might be crossed by a transportation corridor or is so incrediaby important to wildlife that the Nature Conservancy or Sierra Club will purchase it and then forbid hunting/fishing. The rest of it will be available, if you buy the "public lands stamp" and "public lands voucher" to go with your hunting tag. :-(


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Please send these thoughts to the D-bag who is championing this "cause", Ken Ivory. 

On numerous occasions I have asked him directly about this on his facebook page (he is actually very FB active and will give some responses), he try's to deflect from these questions and most of his FB friends are people who more than likely have never been more outdoors than at Hogle Zoo. 

FB friend him and ask him how he plans to actually not do what we all know they will do.


----------

